# Wolf songs



## Sutitchi (Dec 10, 2009)

Do you know any songs about wolves (or any other furry?)

I know quite a few tho they are from the same band (Sonata Arctica) and there AWESOME! have a listen to my favs and see what you think.

The Cage
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_nzwF3j4Gg4

The Last Amazing Grays
Normal version: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZzU65aPZDnc

orchestral version: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8uga-VHdYL0


----------



## Zseliq (Dec 10, 2009)

Isnt Of wolf and Man by Metallica about werewolves?


----------



## Valdyr Nordvindr (Dec 10, 2009)

The Cage is my favorite Sonata Arctica song.

Anyway, to avoid MORE Sonata Arctica, despite how much I love 'em, here's Under the Wolves' Banner by Wolfchant.  Apologies for the self-promoting of my YouTube, but it's the only copy of the song I've found on YouTube

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=12M5iJGFxQE


----------



## Sutitchi (Dec 10, 2009)

Awesome song


----------



## Valdyr Nordvindr (Dec 10, 2009)

Sutitchi said:


> Awesome song



Glad you liked it, it's a cool band.  Umm, let's try to find some other stuff...

...how about this?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DKgdjxYmx1Q


----------



## Ozriel (Dec 10, 2009)

Wolfshade by Moonspell and Du Riechst So Gut by Rammstein.


----------



## Valdyr Nordvindr (Dec 10, 2009)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Wolfshade by Moonspell and Du Riechst So Gut by Rammstein.



Moonspell is epic


----------



## Whitenoise (Dec 10, 2009)

Sutitchi said:


> Do you know any songs about wolves *(or any other furry?)*



Wat :V ?


----------



## REDnico (Dec 10, 2009)

I Wanna Fuck A Dog In The Ass-Blink 182


----------



## Valdyr Nordvindr (Dec 10, 2009)

xXpuertonicoXx said:


> I Wanna Fuck A Dog In The Ass-Blink 182



Sounds like a plan

Seriously though, I'm not really a fan of Blink 182 : /


----------



## Ozriel (Dec 10, 2009)

Whitenoise said:


> Wat :V ?



lol

:V


----------



## Captain Spyro (Dec 10, 2009)

I know it's likely different from what you're talking about, but I always felt 'wolfy' with the Star Wolf theme from the Star Fox games.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GI6vIfxkEYM (original version remixed in Brawl)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fbZlZuavbf4 (orchestral version from Star Fox Assault)


----------



## REDnico (Dec 10, 2009)

Valdyr Nordvindr said:


> Sounds like a plan
> 
> Seriously though, I'm not really a fan of Blink 182 : /



yeah I pretty much hate them, but I've heard trolls say thats the furry theme song Â¬_Â¬


----------



## Valdyr Nordvindr (Dec 10, 2009)

xXpuertonicoXx said:


> yeah I pretty much hate them, but I've heard trolls say thats the furry theme song Â¬_Â¬



Not surprising


----------



## Whitenoise (Dec 10, 2009)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> lol
> 
> :V



V: .


----------



## Hir (Dec 10, 2009)

The band Manegarm are based on a wolf from pagan norse mythology, and most of their songs are wolf themed, but they aren't furry.


----------



## KirbyCowFox (Dec 10, 2009)

Placebo did a song about wolf hunting called "Running Up that Hill"


----------



## Sielu Kekale Ikuinen (Dec 11, 2009)

Let's see, a few that I like are "Wolf" by Angelspit and "Thru Metamorphic Rocks" by Tangerine Dream. Then there are the two CD's I have of music set to wolves howling.


----------



## Sutitchi (Dec 11, 2009)

Valdyr Nordvindr said:


> Glad you liked it, it's a cool band. Umm, let's try to find some other stuff...
> 
> ...how about this?
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DKgdjxYmx1Q


 
That was even better!

http://www.youtube.com/comment_servlet?all_comments&v=tmEVMdyIuVw&fromurl=/watch?v=tmEVMdyIuVw

sorry for putting another SA song up but i couldnt find another decent wolf song (I will keep looking tho)


----------



## Valdyr Nordvindr (Dec 11, 2009)

Sutitchi said:


> That was even better!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/comment_servlet?all_comments&v=tmEVMdyIuVw&fromurl=/watch?v=tmEVMdyIuVw
> 
> sorry for putting another SA song up but i couldnt find another decent wolf song (I will keep looking tho)



This work?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HM3xud40tgw


----------



## Hir (Dec 11, 2009)

Oh there is also a band called Wolfchant.

But they suck. :c



Valdyr Nordvindr said:


> This work?
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HM3xud40tgw



I love you.


----------



## Valdyr Nordvindr (Dec 11, 2009)

DarkNoctus said:


> Oh there is also a band called Wolfchant.
> 
> But they suck. :c
> 
> ...



I love you too


----------



## REDnico (Dec 11, 2009)

Valdyr Nordvindr said:


> I love you too



I love you all!!! *kisses everyone*


----------



## Valdyr Nordvindr (Dec 11, 2009)

xXpuertonicoXx said:


> I love you all!!! *kisses everyone*



Yay! :3

Anyway, another song

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nsbcc0nAPmM


----------



## Hir (Dec 11, 2009)

Valdyr Nordvindr said:


> Yay! :3
> 
> Anyway, another song
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nsbcc0nAPmM


oh god you know wolven ancestry too

are you and alt of me because this is insane aahhh

They have a Vampire Freaks account, weirdly enough. But no matter, their new material is amazingly cold and brilliant.


----------



## REDnico (Dec 11, 2009)

Valdyr Nordvindr said:


> Yay! :3
> 
> Anyway, another song
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nsbcc0nAPmM



Thats fucking brilliant.


----------



## Valdyr Nordvindr (Dec 11, 2009)

DarkNoctus said:


> oh god you know wolven ancestry too
> 
> are you and alt of me because this is insane aahhh
> 
> They have a Vampire Freaks account, weirdly enough. But no matter, their new material is amazingly cold and brilliant.



I love them, really good stuff.  They have one of my favorite little details in metal...there's this transition in the drum beat in the song And Gaia's Wrath of a Thousand Vehement Forms of Torture Will Be Brought Upon Ourselves, the Self-destructing Human (one of the longest song names I've got =P) that I can never get tired of.  I can't really describe it, but I think you might know what I'm talking about


----------



## Hir (Dec 11, 2009)

It's one of my favourites by them, brilliantly written.

Heres a wolf themed song, be patient with it.

*Manegarm* - *Vargstenen*

(It means Wolfstone)


----------



## lobosabio (Dec 11, 2009)

Let's move in a different direction.

You're A Wolf - Sea Wolf


----------



## Aeturnus (Dec 11, 2009)

GummyBear said:


> Isnt Of wolf and Man by Metallica about werewolves?



It's also a shitty song.


----------



## Gavrill (Dec 11, 2009)

Wolf Like Me- TV on the Radio


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Dec 11, 2009)

I Will Guillotine Your Chihuahua - Inflating the Wolfess Tits


----------



## REDnico (Dec 11, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> I Will Guillotine Your Chihuahua - Inflating the Wolfess Tits



wat


----------



## Sutitchi (Dec 12, 2009)

Valdyr Nordvindr said:


> This work?
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HM3xud40tgw


 
Yeah, I really like Korpiklaani and this is a great song, anyway I found another one (thats not SA):

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KRlgW80p21U

Heres another one tho its not not a wolf song (is an aardvark song) but its great:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9nmSZ3OBd28


----------



## Alkari (Dec 14, 2009)

I found one that's a little out there since it's an AMV, though the visual style matches not to mention the fact that it's in Russian, but I think that aids in the over all feel of the song. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BW8z22E85s8

And since the translation is off the front page, I'll put it in here.
_Every evening, to me, the fine young man,
Princely tower is hated,
And the sorrow, that is more malicious than kipchak,
Measures dirty floor by steps.

Burning smoke like decomposed banner
Is whirling above aspen;
And my animal boredom
I fill in with a foam beer.

The young moon
From under eaves is staringï»¿ in windows;
It is continually heard to me:
"Drink, my dear, bottoms up!".. 					

Drink - maybe there will be a sense,
You will gain your propety,
The wolf cub was - will grow into mature wolf,
Wind, blood and silver.

It turned out so - don't cross oneself-
To forge claws with gold,
The kitten was - will grow into lynx,
Ironï»¿ hand with velvet glove! 					

Don't come to me, beloved,
Don't aspire to entertain my melancholy-
I am deceived by drunk night,
I won't live through the night;

Oh, I shall stand, leave the house, bangï»¿ the door-
Silence around of village-
Stars fall down like feathers
On footprints of sharp-clawed paws. 					

Spicy smell of darkness,
A bitter font of the wood,
The bear cub was called you,
Has grown into the fierce animal.

Drink - maybe there willï»¿ be a sense,
You will gain your propety,
The wolf cub was - will grow into mature wolf,
Wind, blood and silver. 					_


----------



## Isen (Dec 15, 2009)

Blitzen Trapper- Furr

Yes, it is about wolves.


----------



## Sutitchi (Dec 15, 2009)

Isen said:


> Blitzen Trapper- Furr
> 
> Yes, it is about wolves.


 
cool song


----------



## Obrum (Dec 15, 2009)

'7 Days To The Wolves - Nightwish'

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YVYEVYnuuME

This song is kinda about wolves, but it's more metaphorical than literal. Still, I like the song, and it makes me think of wolves so it makes me happy aswell!


----------



## Doctor Timewolf (Dec 27, 2009)

Hungry Like The Wolf-Duran Duran

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GJRCE6e2xIg


----------



## Beta_7x (Dec 29, 2009)

Of Wolf and Man - Metallica

About wolves and werewolves, dunno if that's what you wanted though :3


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Dec 29, 2009)

REDnico said:


> wat



[NSFW]http://facemelt420.blogspot.com/search/label/I%20Will%20Guillotine%20Your%20Chihuahua[NSFW]

He doesn't have the split with Morgellons that that particular song is on but here's some other stuff


----------



## wheelieotter (Dec 31, 2009)

*Pedestrian Wolves* by Oingo Boingo.


----------



## Goldstar78i (Jan 1, 2010)

Sutitchi said:


> Do you know any songs about wolves (or any other furry?)
> 
> I know quite a few tho they are from the same band (Sonata Arctica) and there AWESOME! have a listen to my favs and see what you think.
> 
> ...


 
I usually don't listen to power metal, but the first song made me get goosebumps. The lyrics were... Very moving to me.


----------



## Sutitchi (Jan 1, 2010)

Goldstar78i said:


> I usually don't listen to power metal, but the first song made me get goosebumps. The lyrics were... Very moving to me.


 
Glad you like it!  It's one of my favourite song of all time mainly because of the lyrics.


----------



## Aeturnus (Jan 1, 2010)

Midnight Dreams by Solitude Aeturnus

It's about werewolves.


----------

